# RAM taktet nicht hoch ?



## Sagnafain (4. November 2017)

Hallo zsm,

ich habe folgendes Problem,
ich habe ein RAM mit einem Takt von 3200. Jedoch wenn ich im Desktop bin und unter CPU-Z nachschaue werden nur 2100  genutzt.
Nach Recherchen habe ich im Bios  alles auf XMP gestellt zur manuellen Eingabe um die 3200 anzusetzen nur leider verändert sich da trotzdem nicht´s.

Kann mir da jemand evtl. helfen ?


----------



## Sagnafain (4. November 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (4. November 2017)

Das ist alles in Ordnung. Du hast im zweiten Bild "1600Mhz" stehen, das SIND 3200 MHz. Denn DDR bedeutet "DOUBLE Data Rate". Da werden pro "Stromstoß", und bei zB 1600 sind es ja 1600MHz "Stromstöße", ZWEI Datenpakete verschickt: eines mit Anstieg der Spannung, eines mit dem Absinken der Spannung. Daher kann man pro ECHTEM "Megahertz" die doppelte Datenmenge nutzen, und um das zu verdeutlichen haben die Hersteller seit zig Jahren schon den bereits verdoppelten Wert bei den technischen Daten des RAMs. 

D.h. der echte Takt, die Anzahl an Stromstößen pro Sekunde, ist bei DDR4-3200 in Wahrheit 1600, bei DDR3-2400 wäre er 1200 usw.


----------



## Sagnafain (5. November 2017)

alles klar ^^ cool, dann hat es ja doch funktioniert.

Danke


----------

